
Lisp: Surprise! You're soaking in it - gibsonf1
http://tekkie.wordpress.com/2007/05/10/lisp-surprise-youre-soaking-in-it/
======
papersmith
I think it's more fair to say that s-expression is analogous to XML, Lisp just
happened to be written in s-expressions. Lisp could also be written in XML,
but I doubt it's a wise choice. In fact, Lisp could be written in any nested
tree structure, since the idea is to write code in parse-tree directly,
instead of letting the compiler transform your code into parse trees. So Lisp
macros manipulating s-expression is like manipulating parse-tree directly, and
thus you can create new language constructs.

